# Looking for good miniature breeder in New York region



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

John,

You could check PCA for breeders in your area Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts

or for color try the ARPC link Apricot Red Poodle Club - Red Apricot Poodle Club (those pups would be apricot or red - but some member breeders do have creams and blacks as well).

Through either avenue you can be assured of a reputable breeder.

Good luck with your search!

Tabatha


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello, I find this website helpful. Breeders are listed by area, most say which health testing they do, and litter announcements are in blue.

Miniature Poodles, Miniature Poodle Puppies, Miniature Poodle Breeders


----------

